# goofiest martial arts movies of all time



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

i would have to say anything with cynthia rothrock in it...
or that imitation knock off bruce li


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 30, 2002)

I saw a movie it was  They call me BRUCE. theres just no words to describe that one.You have to see it for yourself.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

yeah ive seen that god aweful piece or crap... oh i also cant stand anything with richard norton in it... again cynthia freaking rothrock lol... also billy blanks movies are awefull too... and those horrible little kids martial arts movies like the 3 ninjas series


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

Starring Sho Kashugi or whatever the hell his name is. What a piece of cr@p. I wanted to find the producer and tell him I wanted that 81 minutes of my life back.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

dont forget that other ninja crap... american ninja series... and ninja 3 the domination


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 30, 2002)

I sense some real hatetred here do you guys pay for this crap, if you did then I understand. I'm laughing at you but I understand.


    Dan Brady.:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

yes thank god it was only rental fees and gas money spent going there... argh...


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you think if they had bigger budgets some of these movies might have turned out better or were they just doomed at birth.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2002)

In terms of goofy MA movies that were *supposed* to be goofy:

The "They Call Me Bruce" movies.

"Kung Pow".

Any MA flick with Seagal or Van Damme looks like a school play, with some mediocre martial arts displayed and horrid acting.

Cthulhu


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

i dont think a billion dollar budget and the combination of george lucas and steven spielberg could help these movies...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2002)

Kung Pow


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *dont forget that other ninja crap... american ninja series... and ninja 3 the domination *



I actually liked the first two AN movies despite them being B movies. Ninja 3 was sort of lame. The only thing that made the movie was Lucinda Dicky, the lady who played the possesed ninja bimbo, who was definitely hot


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *I actually liked the first two AN movies despite them being B movies. Ninja 3 was sort of lame. The only thing that made the movie was Lucinda Dicky, the lady who played the possesed ninja bimbo, who was definitely hot *



Hot chix, sell tix...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Starring Sho Kashugi or whatever the hell his name is. What a piece of cr@p. I wanted to find the producer and tell him I wanted that 81 minutes of my life back. *



I have to agree that movie was absolutely horrible.:barf:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 1, 2003)

Kung Pow was so bad.  The previews made it look so funny bu it was terriable.   Even for the guys who like 70's kung u movies it was bad.


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2003)

The karate kid series

|Cain|


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 2, 2003)

Cain, what part or parts didn't you like. I personly liked the story but hated the Ralph.M. who played Danielson. He was really hard to watch.


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2003)

I really hated the martial arts chereography [bad spells alert  ]

hmm.......next time I will wash my car, whitewash my fence, perform a jumping side snap kick and be off to the streets to fight 

|Cain|


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes but would you be returing from them, if you do don't forfget to sand the deck.. Make a lefta circle then a righta circle,lefta circle, righta circle. I hope he got used to being on his knees, in the real world thats where he'd end up.


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok here's one.  Now I like Sonny Chiba, but the movie "Shogun's Ninja" was just rediculous.  It starts off pretty good, but later on it seems to turn into a song and dance show.  About halfway into the movie, after some of his friends are killed, the main character starts doing some inspirational dance around a fire to 70's jazz music!  It was a bad "Flashdance" or something you would see on Broadway.    

There is a bunch of other stuff that makes it bad and probably could have been overlooked, but that dance thing sent it over the top.

Take care


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Yes but would you be returing from them, if you do don't forfget to sand the deck.. Make a lefta circle then a righta circle,lefta circle, righta circle. I hope he got used to being on his knees, in the real world thats where he'd end up. *



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 7, 2003)

kung pow
if u don't take MA literally in movies then i'll hav some more of those chinese made robot movies, succy plots, character...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

The Last Dragon:asian:


----------



## mtabone (Apr 8, 2003)

Kroy, 

With Bruce Lee Roy!  

The Shogun of Harlum!  

"When you got the glow, you feel it in your soul, when you got the glow...."


that movie was funny as hell.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Michael Tabone


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 9, 2003)

*Kung Pow* made me do this---> :barf:


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 9, 2003)

Gym-kata



Ummm...pommel-horse shaped object in the middle of nowhere.  How lucky.


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 9, 2003)

there is none to compare...

DOLEMITE!


http://www.shockingimages.com/dolemite/


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I hope he got used to being on his knees, in the real world thats where he'd end up. *



Iiiiin.....Ooooout......Iiiiiiiiin.....Ooooooooout!    :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Gym-kata
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  :rofl:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 9, 2003)

I forgot all about Gymkata, that movie stunk. Shonuf:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 9, 2003)

Drunkin Master 2


----------



## Kroy (Apr 10, 2003)

Oh, now wait. Drunkin Master 2 is a classic, ya gotta love it.:drink2tha


----------



## Kroy (Apr 11, 2003)

There's one more I forgot about "Nine and a half Ninja's"


----------



## JDenz (Apr 19, 2003)

Lol for the fights not the plot lol.  Plus the Englisj version sucks.


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 22, 2003)

Bloodsport.

Worst... "Martial Arts" Movie... EVER!

The ultimate in cheesiness


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 22, 2003)

Raw Force.

Undead martial artists on some remote island. Utterly terrible. :idunno:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2003)

I never even heard of that one lol.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

bloodsport or kickboxer

JCVD all the way


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2003)

I saw "The Manchurian Candidate" the otehr night--Henry Silva and Frank Sinatra do the martial arts there way, and it is really really bad.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 2, 2003)

"Fist of Fear, Touch of Death" - throw this dog a Milkbone!

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------

